# ate a stick, throwing up



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What him closely. It is good that he eat hsi dinner. Sometimes sticks can splinter and do damage espcially when coming back up. If he starts acting like something is stuck in this throat or looks incomfortable get him to a vet in the am. But if he plays and eats and looks generally ok he might passed the rest through with not complications.

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Coming from a stick chewing dog dad I would just keep a close eye on him. Oakly doesn't ingest much stick when he chews them but has on occasion. As long as he is eating, drinking and pooing alright I would not be too concerned. If any one of these things changes then a trip to the vet is in order. It has always been my observation that a dog that pukes is not much cause for alarm unless it also has one of the aforementioned conditions.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just keep an eye on him and if he keeps throwing up or crying get him to a vet. Oakly's dad should know about sticks, I think that pup was born with a stick in his mouth. Keeping fingers and paws crossed that he will be ok.


----------

